# Norman’s Reverse Tumbler Plans for a Grizzly G0602 10×22 Lathe



## HMF

http://www.projectsinmetal.com/normans-reverse-tumbler-plans-for-a-grizzly-g0602-10x22-lathe/


Here is an ingenious speed reducer for the Grizzly G0602.


----------



## mrtechnologist2u

Bear with me!  (new to Lathes)  The Grizzly G0602 does not have reverse?  I ask because I have a friend thinking of buying one!

I have a SBL 9A and just assumed all lathes had reverse.  

I enjoyed looking at how you got around this.


----------



## PurpLev

mrtechnologist2u said:


> Bear with me!  (new to Lathes)  The Grizzly G0602 does not have reverse?  I ask because I have a friend thinking of buying one!
> 
> I have a SBL 9A and just assumed all lathes had reverse.
> 
> I enjoyed looking at how you got around this.



most smaller import lathes do not have reverse tumbler for feed/threads, but do have reverse spindle speeds. the tumbler reverse for feed/threads is one of the more common upgrades done to the smaller imports.


----------



## Bill Gruby

mrtechnologist2u said:


> Bear with me! (new to Lathes) The Grizzly G0602 does not have reverse? I ask because I have a friend thinking of buying one!
> 
> I have a SBL 9A and just assumed all lathes had reverse.
> 
> I enjoyed looking at how you got around this.



 What are you calling reverse? Reverse on a lathe reverses the Spindle and also the feed at the same time. A Tumbler reverse only reverses the feed via an idler gear added.

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------

